# Ronaldo - Juve: il Real vuole 1000 milioni.



## admin (5 Luglio 2018)

Ultimissime da Marca in edicola oggi, 6 luglio 2018, sul futuro di Cristiano Ronaldo. Il giocatore ha dato l'ok alla Juventus ma di mezzo c'è il Real Madrid che non si accontenta di 100 milioni ma ne vuole 1000.


----------



## 7vinte (5 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime da Marca in edicola oggi, 6 luglio 2018, sul futuro di Cristiano Ronaldo. Il giocatore ha dato l'ok alla Juventus ma di mezzo c'è il Real Madrid che non si accontenta di 100 milioni ma ne vuole 1000.


Seeeeee


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (5 Luglio 2018)

Rofl 1000 milioni, la Juventus deve vendersi tutta la squadra e stadio per comprarlo.


----------



## Moffus98 (5 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime da Marca in edicola oggi, 6 luglio 2018, sul futuro di Cristiano Ronaldo. Il giocatore ha dato l'ok alla Juventus ma di mezzo c'è il Real Madrid che non si accontenta di 100 milioni ma ne vuole 1000.



Florentino impuntati. Non ci regalare un'ennesima delusione.


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime da Marca in edicola oggi, 6 luglio 2018, sul futuro di Cristiano Ronaldo. Il giocatore ha dato l'ok alla Juventus ma di mezzo c'è il Real Madrid che non si accontenta di 100 milioni ma ne vuole 1000.



E' uno scherzo?


----------



## Igniorante (5 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime da Marca in edicola oggi, 6 luglio 2018, sul futuro di Cristiano Ronaldo. Il giocatore ha dato l'ok alla Juventus ma di mezzo c'è il Real Madrid che non si accontenta di 100 milioni ma ne vuole 1000.



Forza Florentino impuntati per Dio, o rischi di perdere la faccia.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime da Marca in edicola oggi, 6 luglio 2018, sul futuro di Cristiano Ronaldo. Il giocatore ha dato l'ok alla Juventus ma di mezzo c'è il Real Madrid che non si accontenta di 100 milioni ma ne vuole 1000.



Forza Marotta, tirali fuori


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Luglio 2018)

Credo che sia solo un colpo di coda disperato di perez, tenere cr7 al Real senza la sua volontà non accadrà mai


----------



## bmb (5 Luglio 2018)

Sto schizzando.


----------



## luis4 (5 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime da Marca in edicola oggi, 6 luglio 2018, sul futuro di Cristiano Ronaldo. Il giocatore ha dato l'ok alla Juventus ma di mezzo c'è il Real Madrid che non si accontenta di 100 milioni ma ne vuole 1000.



godo


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime da Marca in edicola oggi, 6 luglio 2018, sul futuro di Cristiano Ronaldo. Il giocatore ha dato l'ok alla Juventus ma di mezzo c'è il Real Madrid che non si accontenta di 100 milioni ma ne vuole 1000.



oh io domani voglio cr7 a torino, altrimenti non vale eh. Mi avete illuso in questi giorni.


----------



## luis4 (5 Luglio 2018)

se saltasse tutto sarebbe una bella notizia, come si dice mal comune mezzo glaudio?


----------



## ignaxio (5 Luglio 2018)

Menomale che si devono lasciare bene


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime da Marca in edicola oggi, 6 luglio 2018, sul futuro di Cristiano Ronaldo. Il giocatore ha dato l'ok alla Juventus ma di mezzo c'è il Real Madrid che non si accontenta di 100 milioni ma ne vuole 1000.



Ma non c'è la clausola a 120?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime da Marca in edicola oggi, 6 luglio 2018, sul futuro di Cristiano Ronaldo. Il giocatore ha dato l'ok alla Juventus ma di mezzo c'è il Real Madrid che non si accontenta di 100 milioni ma ne vuole 1000.



in questi casi si devono venire incontro 
vista la volontà di Cr7 facciamo 500 mln e non se ne parla +


----------



## tonilovin93 (6 Luglio 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma non c'è la clausola a 120?



Ma non si è capita sta clausola.. C è, non c è, è un patto tra gentiluomini, bo


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (6 Luglio 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Ma non si è capita sta clausola.. C è, non c è, è un patto tra gentiluomini, bo



è una cafonata 
per i soldi non si guarda in faccia nessuno 
poi se parli di affari milionari 

quindi se non esiste la clausola 
non esiste parola che tenga...


----------



## Hellscream (6 Luglio 2018)

Romanzate per addolcire la pillola agli occhi dei tifosi del Real.


----------



## tonilovin93 (6 Luglio 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> è una cafonata
> per i soldi non si guarda in faccia nessuno
> poi se parli di affari milionari
> 
> ...



Si certo, son d accordo.. Figurati se Florentino si brucia milioni e milioni di euro per la parola data!


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (6 Luglio 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Romanzate per addolcire la pillola agli occhi dei tifosi del Real.



gli addolcisci con gli acquisti super 

oppure ti basterebbero delle romanzate x rallegrarti del Milan ?


----------



## BossKilla7 (6 Luglio 2018)

Perez è un rosicone fallito. Li odio i presidenti come lui e Al Khelaifi con fare mafiosi


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (6 Luglio 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Perez è un rosicone fallito. Li odio i presidenti come lui e Al Khelaifi con fare mafiosi



Rosicone *fallito *mi sembra troppo 
x chi vince 3 Champions di fila 
e ha da anni una rosa Galattica


----------



## BossKilla7 (6 Luglio 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Rosicone *fallito *mi sembra troppo
> x chi vince 3 Champions di fila
> e ha da anni una rosa Galattica



Fallito nel senso che non vuole accettare il fatto che Cr7 voglia la Juve. Non ho mica detto che è un perdente


----------



## Jackdvmilan (6 Luglio 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Fallito nel senso che non vuole accettare il fatto che Cr7 voglia la Juve. Non ho mica detto che è un perdente



Si ma allora che lo paghino il giusto. Per lo meno 200 (in su)...


----------



## Kutuzov (6 Luglio 2018)

La clausola deve esserci per forza, sennò è impossibile che vada per 100 milioni.


----------



## Snake (6 Luglio 2018)




----------



## Igniorante (6 Luglio 2018)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Credo che sia solo un colpo di coda disperato di perez, tenere cr7 al Real senza la sua volontà non accadrà mai



Se non sbaglio CR7 ha ancora un contratto di qualche anno (due o tre mi sembra) e se il Real vuole può metterlo in tribuna come qualunque altro giocatore.
Non so se Perez si opporrà con qualsiasi mezzo alla cessione ma è comunque giusto che, nel caso, avvenga per cifre congrue al valore del giocatore. 
Quindi non 100 mln, quindi non alla Juve.
E forse i gobbi capiranno che il Real non è un Sassuolo qualsiasi piegato a 90.


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Luglio 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Perez è un rosicone fallito. Li odio i presidenti come lui e Al Khelaifi con fare mafiosi



quindi se domani Donnarumma vuole la juve, lo cediamo a loro perché se no siamo rosiconi falliti? mah, mi sembra un ragionamento un pò superficiale. Non capisco perché dovrebbe regalare il pallone d'oro in carica alla juve.


----------



## juventino (6 Luglio 2018)

Snake ha scritto:


>



Ma questi fanno pace col cervello? Prima scrivono che Florentino vuole un miliardo e poi che il Real sta preparando un addio leggendario a Ronaldo?


----------



## bmb (6 Luglio 2018)

Florentino non cederà mai Cristiano a 100. È un affarista nato. È la mia unica speranza.


----------



## alcyppa (6 Luglio 2018)

Stanno facendo un po' di scena.
Ci va dai gobbi purtroppo


----------



## BossKilla7 (6 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> quindi se domani Donnarumma vuole la juve, lo cediamo a loro perché se no siamo rosiconi falliti? mah, mi sembra un ragionamento un pò superficiale. Non capisco perché dovrebbe regalare il pallone d'oro in carica alla juve.



Se la volontà del giocatore è quella si. Poi si può discutere sui modi, sul prezzo e quant'altro ma la volontà del giocatore va sempre assecondata imho


----------



## Dell'erba (6 Luglio 2018)

Ahshshs quanti teatrini


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Luglio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ma questi fanno pace col cervello? Prima scrivono che Florentino vuole un miliardo e poi che il Real sta preparando un addio leggendario a Ronaldo?



Marca è il giornale di Perez, il suo gazzettino. Stanno preparando una porta d'uscita che non faccia sfigurare nessuno, visto che presidente e giocatore sono d'accordo da mesi sull'addio.

Sono teatrini sulle cessioni a cui voi non siete abituati, noi ahimè abbiamo più esperienza in materia e quindi siamo più sgamati


----------



## MaschioAlfa (6 Luglio 2018)

Certo che se lo danno x 100 milioni sono proprio degli incapaci oppure c'è qualcosa altro sotto...


----------



## MGP (6 Luglio 2018)

se e vera, questa tratativa e finita prima del mondiale ... oggi si organizano solo i media sia per real che per la juve ... o e tutta una grande buffala solo per fare concorenza mediatica al mondiale ruso.


----------



## juventino (6 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Marca è il giornale di Perez, il suo gazzettino. Stanno preparando una porta d'uscita che non faccia sfigurare nessuno, visto che presidente e giocatore sono d'accordo da mesi sull'addio.
> 
> Sono teatrini sulle cessioni a cui voi non siete abituati, noi ahimè abbiamo più esperienza in materia e quindi siamo più sgamati



Non escluderei neanche questo, in Spagna i media si sono abbastanza impuntati con la versione che vuole un Perez disposto a liberarlo a patto che Ronaldo si prenda tutta la responsabilità.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Luglio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Non escluderei neanche questo, in Spagna i media si sono abbastanza impuntati con la versione che vuole un Perez disposto a liberarlo a patto che Ronaldo si prenda tutta la responsabilità.



Il punto è che l'anno scorso il Barca ha fatto la guerra per non veder neymar partire, si mise di mezzo pure la Liga..figuriamoci CR7...il Real deve fare un po' di scena..

Via Neymer e CR7 la Liga perde il 70% del suo appeal eh...


----------



## malos (6 Luglio 2018)

Ma visto che questi, a quanto pare, si liberano agevolmente dei vecchietti, quanto faranno pagare Modric? No perchè invece di prendere scartine varie a 20 ml al colpo provare a prendere lui no?
100 milioni per Ronaldo è un regalo con tanto d fiocco.

Fine OT


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Luglio 2018)

Bille bilioni!


----------



## Wildbone (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime da Marca in edicola oggi, 6 luglio 2018, sul futuro di Cristiano Ronaldo. Il giocatore ha dato l'ok alla Juventus ma di mezzo c'è il Real Madrid che non si accontenta di 100 milioni ma ne vuole 1000.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (6 Luglio 2018)

Dopo questa notizia 
si sono fermate le news


----------



## mabadi (6 Luglio 2018)

Grande Perez era stato raggirato.
A 100ml lo possiamo prendere solo noi.....

Da quanto ho capito, dicevano che avevano modificato "a parole" la clausola.
La ratio era 100ml se vai in una squadra di un campionato minore che non sia in concorrenza con il Rela.
Si erano dimenticati di dire il nome della Juve e quindi solo PSG Manchester Bayer.. ecc.
La ratio però era chiara.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Luglio 2018)

Se lo cede per 100 mln offende cr7 stesso.


----------



## Dell'erba (6 Luglio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se lo cede per 100 mln offende cr7 stesso.



Io non capisco, non è per provocare, ma molti tifosi delle altre squadre diacono che sia vecchio, brutto e cattivo ecc e 100 mln son pochi?!


----------



## ignaxio (6 Luglio 2018)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Io non capisco, non è per provocare, ma molti tifosi delle altre squadre diacono che sia vecchio, brutto e cattivo ecc e 100 mln son pochi?!



“Altre” da che punto di vista? 

Nessuno ha detto mai che è vecchio, brutto e cattivo.


----------



## carlocarlo (6 Luglio 2018)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Io non capisco, non è per provocare, ma molti tifosi delle altre squadre diacono che sia vecchio, brutto e cattivo ecc e 100 mln son pochi?!



ad oggi probabilmente il piu forte al mondo, ma con una parabola in declino. il suo valore pero è dato da molti valori, tra cui un marketing esagerato. 100 milioni obiettivamente sono pochi. 150 penso siano piu credibili


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Luglio 2018)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Io non capisco, non è per provocare, ma molti tifosi delle altre squadre diacono che sia vecchio, brutto e cattivo ecc e 100 mln son pochi?!



Non era una provocazione verso il mondo juve ma una frecciata per l'ego smisurato di cr7 : non ha rotto con perez perchè non gli ha riconosciuto uno stipendio sullo stesso livello di messi e neymar?
E ora si fa vendere al prezzo di un giocatore normale???
La sua fama, la sua classe, la sua dimensione impongono un prezzo congruo e questo prezzo non può essere di 100 miseri milioni.
Nella vita non si può avere un braccio lungo e uno corto : il braccio di cr7 per incassare è lunghissimo, quello per cedere è monco.
Facesse pace con se stesso.
Parliamo di un'impresa ancor prima che di un giocatore, una clausola da 1000 milioni scontata a 100 mln???
Perez non ha l'anello al naso.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (6 Luglio 2018)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Io non capisco, non è per provocare, ma molti tifosi delle altre squadre diacono che sia vecchio, brutto e cattivo ecc e 100 mln son pochi?!



Pura invidia: CR7 è un colpo fenomenale, un colpo dal quale non mi riprenderò molto facilmente. Se guardassimo il lato tecnico, varrebbe davvero 1 miliardo: data l'età però, non può valere come Mbappé o Neymar: per me, 150 milioni sarebbero il giusto in un mercato del genere.


----------



## Lineker10 (6 Luglio 2018)

Vedremo. Sicuramente Perez non è un allocco e non si farà prendere in castagna da Mendes e Occhioguercio...

Il punto è il sostituto: se il Real riesce a imbastire una trattativa per Mbappe o Neymar OK, altrimenti CR7 può mettersi l'anima in pace.

Parliamo del più grande e ricco club del mondo, avanti 20 anni rispetto a tutti gli altri sotto tutti gli aspetti, sportivo, economico, manageriale, che non a caso vince la Champions tutti gli anni, non si faranno sfilare CR7 di sotto il naso se non hanno un piano per sostituirlo adeguatamente.

Comunque, siccome seguo sempre il Real anche per motivi di lavoro, per me l'errore grosso l'hanno fatto l'anno scorso quando hanno mollato la presa su Mbappe. Perez non se l'è sentita di rischiare di cedere qualcuno del BBC per prendere il francese l'anno scorso, hanno ritenuto i 180 milioni una cifra eccessiva per uno che aveva una sola stagione alle spalle, col senno di poi è stato un errore (anche se in mezzo c'è una Champions vinta ovviamente).


----------



## Dell'erba (6 Luglio 2018)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> “Altre” da che punto di vista?
> 
> Nessuno ha detto mai che è vecchio, brutto e cattivo.



Se ti fai un giro su.fb il.90 percento ddglir intertristi.djce.questo, rosicando.chiaramente


----------



## juventino (6 Luglio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Vedremo. Sicuramente Perez non è un allocco e non si farà prendere in castagna da Mendes e Occhioguercio...
> 
> Il punto è il sostituto: se il Real riesce a imbastire una trattativa per Mbappe o Neymar OK, altrimenti CR7 può mettersi l'anima in pace.
> 
> ...



Se Perez vuole davvero uno tra Neymar e Mbappé non esiste Al Khelaifi che tenga imho. Inoltre il PSG è tornato anche sotto investigazione della UEFA e non so quanto potrebbero resistere agli assalti di Florentino.


----------



## Lineker10 (6 Luglio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non era una provocazione verso il mondo juve ma una frecciata per l'ego smisurato di cr7 : non ha rotto con perez perchè non gli ha riconosciuto uno stipendio sullo stesso livello di messi e neymar?
> E ora si fa vendere al prezzo di un giocatore normale???
> La sua fama, la sua classe, la sua dimensione impongono un prezzo congruo e questo prezzo non può essere di 100 miseri milioni.
> Nella vita non si può avere un braccio lungo e uno corto : il braccio di cr7 per incassare è lunghissimo, quello per cedere è monco.
> ...



La mentalità di Perez è: cediamo CR7 se poi ne prendiamo uno meglio di lui e più giovane. Questo è il punto secondo me.


----------



## juventino (6 Luglio 2018)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Se ti fai un giro su.fb il.90 percento ddglir intertristi.djce.questo, rosicando.chiaramente



Gli interisti sono letteralmente terrorizzati da questa ipotesi. Pensavano di aver colmato almeno un po’ il gap con i primi colpi di mercato, ma questa storia li sta facendo letteralmente sclerare.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Luglio 2018)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Io non capisco, non è per provocare, ma molti tifosi delle altre squadre diacono che sia vecchio, brutto e cattivo ecc e 100 mln son pochi?!



In una recente discussione su cr7 e messi ho detto che per me il portoghese è più completo ergo più forte tecnicamente.
Sarà vecchio per altri, per me è un alieno.
Un calciatore strepitoso che pare sia stato il disegno di un'ingegneria bionica.
Oggi non è l'ala tutta dribbling e accelerazioni di un tempo ma un meraviglioso centravanti, il più grande numero 9 in circolazione.
Penso ancora per 4 anni possa giocare ad altissimi livelli, del resto fisicamente è una bestia e sa far gol in tutti i modi.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Luglio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> La mentalità di Perez è: cediamo CR7 se poi ne prendiamo uno meglio di lui e più giovane. Questo è il punto secondo me.



Tu vorresti passare alla storia come il presidente che ha dato via cr7 per 100 mln?? 
E poi, juve-real senza cr7 come sarebbe finita? Se ronaldo oggi passasse alla juve sposterebbe gli equilibri per la prossima champions?
E poi , se si da via cr7 con chi lo sostituisco??
La mente di perez darà tempestata di domande del genere.


----------



## Lineker10 (6 Luglio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Se Perez vuole davvero uno tra Neymar e Mbappé non esiste Al Khelaifi che tenga imho. Inoltre il PSG è tornato anche sotto investigazione della UEFA e non so quanto potrebbero resistere agli assalti di Florentino.



Infatti, tutto tace in questi giorni proprio per questo secondo me. Al Real stanno cercando di capire se riescono a imbastire una trattativa col PSG o no.

Da quello che so, Perez vuole fare il tridente Neymar Lewandowski Salah l'anno prossimo, con Milinkovic-Savic a centrocampo, questo è ciò che dicono a Madrid da qualche mese. Che CR7 possa lasciare è nell'aria da un po'. Naturalmente sono voci solite, ma abbastanza credibili per me tenendo a mente cosa sia il Real di Perez.


----------



## Lineker10 (6 Luglio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Tu vorresti passare alla storia come il presidente che ha dato via cr7 per 100 mln??
> E poi, juve-real senza cr7 come sarebbe finita? Se ronaldo oggi passasse alla juve sposterebbe gli equilibri per la prossima champions?
> E poi , se si da via cr7 con chi lo sostituisco??
> La mente di perez darà tempestata di domande del genere.



Ho appena risposto ad un altro amico su quello che penso... Perez se cede è per migliorare il Real, mai indebolirlo.

Se cedono CR7 per me rifanno tutto il BBC e mettono su una squadra giovane e stellare, come fanno sempre d'altronde. Il Real non è il Barça, se cede lo fa per migliorare sempre. Quindi la questione prezzo di CR7 sarà legata anche alle valutazioni che verranno fatte per i loro obiettivi.

Però le cose mi sembrano molto avanzate, difficile che obblighino CR7 a restare controvoglia, non avrebbe senso. Difficile ma non impossibile...

PS: mi imbarazza quasi parlare di queste cose mentre noi trattiamo Zaza Berardi e Biraghi


----------



## Willy Wonka (6 Luglio 2018)

Secondo me è già tutto fatto solo che stanno cercando di prendere un minimo di tempo per far passare il messaggio che Perez non sia un pirla.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Secondo me è già tutto fatto solo che stanno cercando di prendere un minimo di tempo per far passare il messaggio che Perez non sia un pirla.



se lo cede a 100 è un pirla.


----------



## Lineker10 (6 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Secondo me è già tutto fatto solo che stanno cercando di prendere un minimo di tempo per far passare il messaggio che Perez non sia un pirla.



L'unico modo è avere in tasca uno più forte di lui


----------



## Dell'erba (6 Luglio 2018)

Penso che il sostituto di cr7 si sta giocando il mondiale, ecco perché non ne parlano. Kane, hazard, mbappe ecc


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Luglio 2018)

In troppi si stanno concentrando sulla carta d'identità, sbagliando a mio parere.
Cr7 assieme a messi è l'unico che sposta gli equilibri con la sola presenza in campo.
Darlo via per 100 mln è follia.
Fisicamente è una bestia, non ha mai avuto grossi infortuni in carriera , è maniacale nella cura del fisico peggio di inzaghi, vive per il calcio e fa vita da atleta...
Per almeno 4 anni ancora sarà il miglior centravanti in circolazione.
Ah, viene da 3 champions vinte di fila!!!!
Non può costare 3 noccioline.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Luglio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Vedremo. Sicuramente Perez non è un allocco e non si farà prendere in castagna da Mendes e Occhioguercio...
> 
> Il punto è il sostituto: se il Real riesce a imbastire una trattativa per Mbappe o Neymar OK, altrimenti CR7 può mettersi l'anima in pace.
> 
> ...



Più che altro il Real ha un regolare contratto fino al 2021 con una clausola da 1000 milioni controfirmata da Ronaldo..
Lo stipendio non è obbligatorio "adeguarlo" eh..

Loro possono anche dargli 20 netti per stare in panca se non vuole giocare..premesso che se ti rifiuti di giocare scattano le decurtazioni..

Andrà alla Juve ma attenzione a pensare che col Real (e con Perez) si possa giocare..non sono il Barca o qualceh squadra inglese..lì le regole sono tutto e sono per tutti


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Luglio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> In troppi si stanno concentrando sulla carta d'identità, sbagliando a mio parere.
> Cr7 assieme a messi è l'unico che sposta gli equilibri con la sola presenza in campo.
> Darlo via per 100 mln è follia.
> Fisicamente è una bestia, non ha mai avuto grossi infortuni in carriera , è maniacale nella cura del fisico peggio di inzaghi, vive per il calcio e fa vita da atleta...
> ...



almeno 150 milioni..soprattutto se higuain costa 60..cioé, CR7-higuain manco il doppio? Dai...


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Luglio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> almeno 150 milioni..soprattutto se higuain costa 60..cioé, CR7-higuain manco il doppio? Dai...



Se si dovesse inserire lo utd ci sarebbe da ridere....


----------



## Moffus98 (6 Luglio 2018)

*Secondo quanto riportato dal Sun, anche il Manchester United sarebbe interessato a Ronaldo. La dirigenza dei Red Devils potrebbe presto incontrare Jorge Mendes per offrire lo stesso contratto promesso dalla Juve, ossia 30 milioni di euro. Al momento, però, la Juve è in vantaggio su tutti.*


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato dal Sun, anche il Manchester United sarebbe interessato a Ronaldo. La dirigenza dei Red Devils potrebbe presto incontrare Jorge Mendes per offrire lo stesso contratto promesso dalla Juve, ossia 30 milioni di euro. Al momento, però, la Juve è in vantaggio su tutti.*



Non credo l'obbiettivo sia un asta..se CR7 voleva lo UTD bastava alzasse il telefono..avevano anche pedine di scambio (tipo Pogba)


----------



## Dell'erba (6 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato dal Sun, anche il Manchester United sarebbe interessato a Ronaldo. La dirigenza dei Red Devils potrebbe presto incontrare Jorge Mendes per offrire lo stesso contratto promesso dalla Juve, ossia 30 milioni di euro. Al momento, però, la Juve è in vantaggio su tutti.*



Il sun riporta don balon, che è gia stato smentito


----------



## Willy Wonka (6 Luglio 2018)

Pompilio non perde tempo


----------



## iceman. (6 Luglio 2018)

Finirà alla juve sicuramente, credo siano normali queste tempistiche per un'operazione di questo calibro.
Magari non saranno 100, ma 120, cercheranno di tirare un pò su il prezzo ma è fatta ragazzi, certo poi nel calcio mai dire mai, vedasi tèvez....


----------



## diavolo (6 Luglio 2018)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Penso che il sostituto di cr7 si sta giocando il mondiale, ecco perché non ne parlano. Kane, hazard, mbappe ecc



Anche l'allenatore si stava giocando un mondiale ma lo hanno annunciato lo stesso.


----------



## IDRIVE (6 Luglio 2018)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Finirà alla juve sicuramente, credo siano normali queste tempistiche per un'operazione di questo calibro.
> Magari non saranno 100, ma 120, cercheranno di tirare un pò su il prezzo ma è fatta ragazzi, certo poi nel calcio mai dire mai, *vedasi **tèvez*....


Tranquillo (purtroppo)... in questo caso non mi risulta che Cristiano se la fili con la figlia di Florentino Perez messa lì a fare il doppio Amministratore Delegato per prendere 4 milioni all'anno di stipendio da manager. Con Tevez saltò tutto per questo contrattempo...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Luglio 2018)

Io continuo a pensare che si tratti solo di una tattica per far aumentare l'ingaggio a Ronaldo.
[MENTION=358]Lorenzo 89[/MENTION] quota le news


----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato dal Sun, anche il Manchester United sarebbe interessato a Ronaldo. La dirigenza dei Red Devils potrebbe presto incontrare Jorge Mendes per offrire lo stesso contratto promesso dalla Juve, ossia 30 milioni di euro. Al momento, però, la Juve è in vantaggio su tutti.*



.


----------



## Mou (6 Luglio 2018)

Sta di fatto che sono distrutto. [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION] [MENTION=2087]Dell'erba[/MENTION]


----------



## juventino (6 Luglio 2018)

Mou ha scritto:


> Sta di fatto che sono distrutto. [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION] [MENTION=2087]Dell'erba[/MENTION]



Non ce la faccio più. Dovrei studiare, ma non ci riesco e rischio di cannare l’esame martedì.
La cosa peggiore è che Sky, ma più in generale in Italia, non sanno palesemente un tubo e quindi notizie più o meno certe non esistono.


----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Non ce la faccio più. Dovrei studiare, ma non ci riesco e rischio di cannare l’esame martedì.
> La cosa peggiore è che Sky, ma più in generale in Italia, non sanno palesemente un tubo e quindi notizie più o meno certe non esistono.



Sì, in Italia non sanno niente di niente.


----------



## Moffus98 (6 Luglio 2018)

*Quim Domenech di El Chiringuito spiega come difficilmente la Juve si tirerà indietro dall'operazione, non vuole farlo. Ma nel caso si tirasse indietro, spiega Domenech, la Juve si giustificherebbe dicendo che era un'operazione troppo pericolosa per il fair play finanziaro e che non aveva mai confermato pubblicamente questa trattativa.*


----------



## Jackdvmilan (6 Luglio 2018)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Io non capisco, non è per provocare, ma molti tifosi delle altre squadre diacono che sia vecchio, brutto e cattivo ecc e 100 mln son pochi?!



Chi dice ste cose rosica e basta..


----------



## Jackdvmilan (6 Luglio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Non ce la faccio più. Dovrei studiare, ma non ci riesco e rischio di cannare l’esame martedì.
> La cosa peggiore è che Sky, ma più in generale in Italia, non sanno palesemente un tubo e quindi notizie più o meno certe non esistono.



Studia studia...tanto se succede qualcosa lo scopri a reti unificate ahahah


----------



## Moffus98 (6 Luglio 2018)

*Ultime news da Sky Sport: ogni momento è buono per veder partire la dirigenza bianconera alla volta di Madrid per chiudere l'affare. Si aspetta solo l'ok definitivo di Jorge Mendes che sta lavorando affinchè il Real accetti l'offerta di 100 milioni per CR7. Ronaldo ha già detto si alla Juve, ma il Real vuole che sia lo stesso CR7 ad annunciare l'addio ai suoi tifosi.*


----------



## Mr. Canà (6 Luglio 2018)

Oggi Marca parla di un'intromissione dello United nella trattativa per CR7.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (6 Luglio 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Oggi Marca parla di un'intromissione dello United nella trattativa per CR7.



Un ritorno alle origini...dai ci sta


----------



## Mou (6 Luglio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Non ce la faccio più. Dovrei studiare, ma non ci riesco e rischio di cannare l’esame martedì.
> La cosa peggiore è che Sky, ma più in generale in Italia, non sanno palesemente un tubo e quindi notizie più o meno certe non esistono.



Mi ha colpito Di Marzio che ultimamente, in particolare sulla Juventus, sta cannando tutto. Arriva in ritardo. A Sky erano quasi imbarazzati nel dare notizie di seconda (se non terza) mano.
Detto questo, e ribadita la mia "distrazione" causata da CR7 (anche io avrei un esame mercoledì e sto messo come te), mi limito a dire che il grosso della partita si gioca su questa fantomatica clausola da 100 milioni. Se è stata messa su carta è un conto, se è solo un accordo verbale, è un altro.


----------



## juventino (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sì, in Italia non sanno niente di niente.



L'altro giorno hanno invitato in studio addirittura Jacobelli (il direttore di un giornale di bufalari come Tuttosport invitato a Sky!!!) e lui ha fatto capire esplicitamente di aver avuto soltanto uno spiffero che confermasse l'esistenza della trattativa e nulla più.
Sta di fatto che Di Marzio e compagni stanno rosicando come castori di essere esclusi dalle informazioni di una trattativa del genere.


----------



## PoloNegativo (6 Luglio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> almeno 150 milioni..soprattutto se higuain costa 60..cioé, CR7-higuain manco il doppio? Dai...


E Zaza che vale 1/5 di CR7?


----------



## Mou (6 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Ultime news da Sky Sport: ogni momento è buono per veder partire la dirigenza bianconera alla volta di Madrid per chiudere l'affare. Si aspetta solo l'ok definitivo di Jorge Mendes che sta lavorando affinchè il Real accetti l'offerta di 100 milioni per CR7. Ronaldo ha già detto si alla Juve, ma il Real vuole che sia lo stesso CR7 ad annunciare l'addio ai suoi tifosi.*



Spero che questo "ritardo" sia davvero dovuto solo alle trattative circa l'addio di Ronaldo. Evento coi tifosi, dichiarazioni congiunte da fare alla stampa, cose così. Al ManUtd non credo, al massimo avranno chiesto informazioni ma se Ronaldo fosse voluto andare là, avrebbe alzato la cornetta e sarebbe già in volo per l'Inghilterra.
CR7 vuole la Juventus, la dirigenza madrilena vuole uscirne il più pulita possibile. Aspettiamo e vediamo.


----------



## Trumpusconi (6 Luglio 2018)

Va allo United


----------



## sacchino (6 Luglio 2018)

Grande Florentino, ha alzato il prezzo perchè lo vuole dare a noi.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (6 Luglio 2018)

Mou ha scritto:


> Spero che questo "ritardo" sia davvero dovuto solo alle trattative circa l'addio di Ronaldo. Evento coi tifosi, dichiarazioni congiunte da fare alla stampa, cose così. Al ManUtd non credo, al massimo avranno chiesto informazioni ma se Ronaldo fosse voluto andare là, avrebbe alzato la cornetta e sarebbe già in volo per l'Inghilterra.
> CR7 vuole la Juventus, la dirigenza madrilena vuole uscirne il più pulita possibile. Aspettiamo e vediamo.



Secondo me l'addio di CR per i tifosi del madrid non sarebbe un dramma, tanto lo rimpiazzano adeguatamente. Il problema vero è la cifra...quella si può far infuriare mezzo mondo.


----------



## juventino (6 Luglio 2018)

Mou ha scritto:


> Mi ha colpito Di Marzio che ultimamente, in particolare sulla Juventus, sta cannando tutto. Arriva in ritardo. A Sky erano quasi imbarazzati nel dare notizie di seconda (se non terza) mano.
> Detto questo, e ribadita la mia "distrazione" causata da CR7 (anche io avrei un esame mercoledì e sto messo come te), mi limito a dire che il grosso della partita si gioca su questa fantomatica clausola da 100 milioni. Se è stata messa su carta è un conto, se è solo un accordo verbale, è un altro.



Calcola che Di Marzio sta talmente messo male che ieri sera ha addirittura ammesso di aver provato a verificare le "notizie" provenienti da forum e social


----------



## Mou (6 Luglio 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Secondo me l'addio di CR per i tifosi del madrid non sarebbe un dramma, tanto lo rimpiazzano adeguatamente. Il problema vero è la cifra...quella si può far infuriare mezzo mondo.



Come dicevo sopra, se la clausola da 100 milioni esiste ed è scritta nero su bianco, fesso Perez e felici gli juventini. Altra storia se è tutto un accordo verbale, allora lì sì che ci sarà da sudare. Bisogna leggersi il contratto di Ronaldo, accidenti.


----------



## Mou (6 Luglio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Calcola che Di Marzio sta talmente messo male che ieri sera ha addirittura ammesso di aver provato a verificare le "notizie" provenienti da forum e social



Mi sa che la Juventus lo ha fatto fuori, anche per Cancelo è andato in stato confusionale. Di quello che fa la Juve non sa più niente.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (6 Luglio 2018)

Mou ha scritto:


> Come dicevo sopra, se la clausola da 100 milioni esiste ed è scritta nero su bianco, fesso Perez e felici gli juventini. Altra storia se è tutto un accordo verbale, allora lì sì che ci sarà da sudare. Bisogna leggersi il contratto di Ronaldo, accidenti.



Senza dubbio...beh se Perez ha fatto mettere nero su bianco una porcata del genere è da internare ahah


----------



## juventino (6 Luglio 2018)

Mou ha scritto:


> Come dicevo sopra, se la clausola da 100 milioni esiste ed è scritta nero su bianco, fesso Perez e felici gli juventini. Altra storia se è tutto un accordo verbale, allora lì sì che ci sarà da sudare. Bisogna leggersi il contratto di Ronaldo, accidenti.



Inoltre si dice che questa fantomatica clausola esclude le inglesi, il Barça e il PSG. Perez avrebbe clamorosamente sottovalutato la Juve e la potenza economica degli Agneli, mai manifestatasi per la loro storica tirchieria.


----------



## carlocarlo (6 Luglio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Inoltre si dice che questa fantomatica clausola esclude le inglesi, il Barça e il PSG. Perez avrebbe clamorosamente sottovalutato la Juve e la potenza economica degli Agneli, mai manifestatasi per la loro storica tirchieria.



ma 100 milioni per ronaldo li puo spendere mezza europa su. la juve ha preso higuain allo stesso prezzo.


----------



## juventino (6 Luglio 2018)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> ma 100 milioni per ronaldo li puo spendere mezza europa su. la juve ha preso higuain allo stesso prezzo.



Beh esludendo inglesi, Barça e PSG chi potrebbe? Il Monaco?


----------



## Willy Wonka (6 Luglio 2018)

Ravezzani: cr7 sta atterrando a Milano


----------



## juventino (6 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ravezzani: cr7 sta atterrando a Milano



Sarebbe bello crederci...


----------



## iceman. (6 Luglio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Sarebbe bello crederci...



Guarda che sta venendo da noi eh


----------



## Mou (6 Luglio 2018)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> ma 100 milioni per ronaldo li puo spendere mezza europa su. la juve ha preso higuain allo stesso prezzo.



La clausola escluderebbe le inglesi, il Barcellona e il PSG. Chi rimane? Il Bayern Monaco? La differenza la fa lo stipendio monstre e in Baviera non sono dei noti spendaccioni alla "emiro".


----------



## 7vinte (6 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ravezzani: cr7 sta atterrando a Milano



Milano


----------



## Mou (6 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ravezzani: cr7 sta atterrando a Milano



Se non vedo non credo, è come la presentazione il 7/7.


----------



## Jaqen (6 Luglio 2018)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Guarda che sta venendo da noi eh



Stiamo liberando la 7 di NIKOLA apposta.


----------



## Igniorante (6 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ravezzani: cr7 sta atterrando a Milano



Noi ancora aspettiamo l'atterraggio dell'aereo di Betancourt, allora.
Speriamo a loro vada uguale.


----------



## Moffus98 (6 Luglio 2018)

*SportMediaset: Mendes potrebbe atterare a Milano in giornata.*


----------



## Mou (6 Luglio 2018)

*Secondo La Stampa, l'entourage di Ronaldo sta cercando una casa a Torino per il campione.*


----------



## DrHouse (6 Luglio 2018)

sta diventando grottesca la storia.

continuo a ribadire che la storia della "clausola" valida solo per le nazioni dove non vige la monarchia sia una favoletta.
e ribadisco che al limite c'è un agreement cordiale per una uscita in caso di destinazioni esotiche...

Perez rischia la poltrona con una operazione del genere.
nel 2000 il Real fu chiamato a scegliere il presidente, tra Sanz che aveva vinto 2 Champions in 3 anni dopo oltre 30 di attesa, e Perez che aveva promesso Figo.
scelsero quest'ultimo. e non credo rischi la poltrona per una leggerezza.

se il Real vuole, Lewandowski e Hazard, li va a comprare domani mattina, e se ha tempo e voglia prima o poi cede Benzema e Bale.
non Ronaldo.

lo scorso anno con due riserve (James e Morata, neanche le prime alternative) sono arrivati 130 milioni, con CR7 ne arriverebbero 100.
non sono Ordinario di Matematica alla Bocconi, ma mi sembra ci sia qualcosa che non quadri.

Ripeto: per me l'offerta della Juve c'è, e la volontà di Mendes a trasferirsi pure (e il placet del giocatore), ovviamente la favoletta del "solo la Juve" non la bevo.
ad oggi credo sia la più forte in tavolo se è vera l'offerta dei 30 Juve + 20 Ferrari (solo in caso di arrivo a Torino, e pare per 2 anni), e quella è difficile da pareggiare.
a meno che la convocazione dello Stato Maggiore Real per martedì sia una presa di tempo per trovare un partner che garantisca a CR7 un contratto da testimonial di quel genere.

le altre notizie mi sembrano più baggianate...


----------



## PheelMD (6 Luglio 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> sta diventando grottesca la storia.
> 
> continuo a ribadire che la storia della "clausola" valida solo per le nazioni dove non vige la monarchia sia una favoletta.
> e ribadisco che al limite c'è un agreement cordiale per una uscita in caso di destinazioni esotiche...
> ...



Appoggio.


----------



## Moffus98 (6 Luglio 2018)

*Di Marzio su Twitter: segnali positivi da Mendes dall'incontro con il Real Madrid. La Juventus si avvicina sempre di più a CR7*


----------



## Wildbone (6 Luglio 2018)

L'unica cosa che mi fa pensare che non possa succedere (anche se sono convintissimo che invece accadrà) è che mi sembra assurdo che il Real si privi del suo giocatore più rappresentativo. Quando guardi la formazione del Real ci sono tante stelle, è vero, ma è Ronaldo il vero suggello al tutto. È lui l'uomo che si cerca, l'uomo squadra, il leader, il re, il capo, l'imperatore, il comandante, il generale, il dio. A livello di immagine è una botta assurda, anche perché nel Real mi sembra che questi grandi leader carismatici, a parte Ramos, manchino. Benzema? No. Modric? Forse... ma forse no. Casemiro? Ma please. Kroos? Nemmeno per sbaglio. Bale? Beh, mr. 100 milioni è sempre mr. 100 milioni, ma l'aura di Ronaldo se la sogna. Mi sembra, insomma, che il Real ci possa solo perdere, specialmente a 100-150 milioni di euro.


----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio su Twitter: segnali positivi da Mendes dall'incontro con il Real Madrid. La Juventus si avvicina sempre di più a CR7*



.


----------



## Dell'erba (6 Luglio 2018)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Anche l'allenatore si stava giocando un mondiale ma lo hanno annunciato lo stesso.



E vedi com'è finita infatti


----------



## Moffus98 (6 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio su Twitter: segnali positivi da Mendes dall'incontro con il Real Madrid. La Juventus si avvicina sempre di più a CR7*



E' finita. Io mi vado a nascondere.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato dal Sun, anche il Manchester United sarebbe interessato a Ronaldo. La dirigenza dei Red Devils potrebbe presto incontrare Jorge Mendes per offrire lo stesso contratto promesso dalla Juve, ossia 30 milioni di euro. Al momento, però, la Juve è in vantaggio su tutti.*



Tutto come previsto.
E occhio perchè la mamma di cristiano spinge spudoratamente per i red devils.
La mamma è forse l'unica donna che cr7 ami davvero.


----------



## malos (6 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio su Twitter: segnali positivi da Mendes dall'incontro con il Real Madrid. La Juventus si avvicina sempre di più a CR7*



Finalmente speriamo finisca presto così posso concentrarmi sul nostro campione, Zaza. Infatti i nostri eroi aspettano questo sennò gli ruberemmo la scena.


----------



## DrHouse (6 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio su Twitter: segnali positivi da Mendes dall'incontro con il Real Madrid. La Juventus si avvicina sempre di più a CR7*



credo si sia semplicemente allineato.

cm.com parla addirittura di 30 di ingaggio più bonus fino a 40.

a queste cifre a Torino rischiano tanto.


----------



## malos (6 Luglio 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> credo si sia semplicemente allineato.
> 
> cm.com parla addirittura di 30 di ingaggio più bonus fino a 40.
> 
> a queste cifre a Torino rischiano tanto.



Non rischiano niente, gli ritorneranno tutti con gli interessi, cr7 è una macchina per fare soldi.


----------



## DrHouse (6 Luglio 2018)

malos ha scritto:


> Non rischiano niente, gli ritorneranno tutti con gli interessi, cr7 è una macchina per fare soldi.



hanno un gap da colmare enorme.

finchè si parla di una partnership esterna ai conti del club, è un conto.
se tutta la cifra da destinare ai suoi conti correnti è a carico Juve, devono praticamente smantellare una ossatura validissima anche senza CR7


----------



## Igniorante (6 Luglio 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> sta diventando grottesca la storia.
> 
> continuo a ribadire che la storia della "clausola" valida solo per le nazioni dove non vige la monarchia sia una favoletta.
> e ribadisco che al limite c'è un agreement cordiale per una uscita in caso di destinazioni esotiche...
> ...



Tutto giusto, soprattutto la parte sulla favoletta della clausola, Perez sarebbe da internare se veramente perde Ronaldo così, e per due spicci. 
Se l'accordo è solo verbale e il Real si mette di traverso, i gobbi lo vedono col binocolo.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (6 Luglio 2018)

come ho sempre scritto 
se devono trattare è finita 

anche un aumento di 50 mln x me (150 mln)
rimane insopportabile x la juve


----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *SportMediaset: Mendes potrebbe atterare a Milano in giornata.*





Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio su Twitter: segnali positivi da Mendes dall'incontro con il Real Madrid. La Juventus si avvicina sempre di più a CR7*



.


----------



## Manue (6 Luglio 2018)

Oggi pomeriggio è atteso a Torino.
Pietra tombale sulla serie A, su noi soprattutto.

Svaniscono le speranze di raggiungere la Juventus in fatto di programmazione, con Ronaldo il loro fatturato schizza alle stelle, 
irraggiungibile per i prossimi 10 anni almeno.

Game over


----------



## juventino (6 Luglio 2018)

*Alessandro Sugoni a SkySport24: Marotta e Paratici sono in costante contatto con Mendes*

Edit: mi scuso con chi ha letto prima dell’edit, si era spiegato male.


----------



## Moffus98 (6 Luglio 2018)

*Bargiggia: Dalla Juventus filtra ottimismo sulla chiusura dell'affare ad una cifra compresa tra i 100 e i 120 milioni di euro. Anche Ronaldo ha fretta di chiudere.*


----------



## er piscio de gatto (6 Luglio 2018)

Ormai è solo una danza mediatica per creare ancora più risalto, il gioco è fatto.

Fa male perché noi siamo nella situazione opposta di disagio e disperazione


----------

